# Who "did" win grand canyon permit today?



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

Not I said the little red rafter dude


----------



## Pinned (Apr 19, 2012)

Nope


----------



## teletoes (Apr 16, 2005)

I've lost 16 drawings in a row with 11 points from the waitlist.


----------



## Fumble (May 23, 2013)

I'm guessing Dave Uberuaga.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

I thought the waitlist points were gone?


----------



## teletoes (Apr 16, 2005)

zbaird said:


> I thought the waitlist points were gone?


Nope. You get one point for every year you were on the waitlist before the transition to lottery, then one point for every year you do not go on a trip, up to five years.

Not that the 11 points have helped me any.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

not me and I have five chances.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Nope. But I can't really complain because we are trying for an alternative to a small group late July launch. Just would like to have more people, and cooler temps, but excited to have something planned.


Sent from this thingy using Mountain Buzz


----------



## tteton (May 16, 2014)

*Points??*

My understanding is the points max at 5. 
Newbies are a 5 yes? I launched December 11, 2015 so I'm a 1 now, yes?


----------



## brokenpaddlejon (Sep 11, 2005)

I'm sure the lucky ones wont say at this point. I only know I got shut out here and everyother permit I put in for as did all my buddies. Sigh


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f43/grand-canyon-trip-61305.html#post433518


she did


----------

